# SRDCN Turning Tool



## Omnimill (Mar 10, 2010)

Anybody tried these: http://www.greenwood-tools.co.uk/ishop/728/shopscr20.html

I'm thinking of trying the small size with 5mm dia insert.

Vic.


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 10, 2010)

John (Blogwitch) uses them and speaks rather well of them.



 Ron


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got a similar Glanze one, don't use it a lot but it has its uses for freehand profile work or where you want a large internal fillet. On a light lathe you may get a bit of chatter when trying to use a full quater of the cutting tip. 

Jason


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 10, 2010)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> On a light lathe you may get a bit of chatter when trying to use a full quater of the cutting tip.
> 
> Jason



This was my concern, I only have a BV20 (4 1/2" x 12") lathe.

Vic.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 10, 2010)

Been using them for a few years now, and for getting a superb surface finish. I don't think they can be beaten.

The inserts seem to last forever, as when one part gets dull, you turn the insert in the holder a little bit, and you have a brand new cutting edge.

Chatter does sometimes rear its ugly head, even on my large rigid machine, but I have found that when going into a deep cut shoulder, just by proceeding in slowly can eliminate the problem. You will get that with almost any profiling tool where you are using a large cutting face.

But the Greenwood price is definitely a no-no.

The one mentioned by Jason or these on here are much better value

http://rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/PROFILE_LATHE_TOOLS.html


Blogs


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys. The Glanze are on special offer at the moment so it's daft not to buy one! :big:

Vic.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 10, 2010)

Vic,

I forgot to mention about the inserts.

After an insert has been used all around it's periphery, and is just blunt and not chipped, do not throw it away.

Get a little fine diamond lapping plate, NOT the type with the holes in, and wipe the top surface of the insert over it for a few seconds, use plenty of water as a lubricant. 
This will resharpen the insert with a zero top rake, and you will find it is perfect for cutting brass, maybe even better than an original tip. 
I still have a few of the very first inserts I bought for my tool sharpened in this way. A few have even been resharpened a couple of times.

Waste not, want not.

Blogs


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 10, 2010)

Blogs, thanks for that tip. I have the Glanze tool and love it. Makes an amazing finishing cut on aluminum.

I have the 8MM shank tool with 5MM inserts. Bought it from Cronos (even though I am in in the USA)


----------



## shred (Mar 10, 2010)

I like 'em so much I have two. One of the little Glanze's (6mm? 8mm?) and one eBay special that's ~10mm on a huge LH Sandvik holder that was ground down to fit my QC toolpost. I get annoyed when I have to take it out because it has such a nice finish. It will chatter if pushed though.


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Blogs!

Vic.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 11, 2010)

Trying to find some info on Google that correlates part number to size on these inserts and not finding much. It looks to me like the size I want is RCMT 21.5 or RCMT215 which has a 1/4" IC. I'm assuming this means the diameter is 1/4"? Are there other part numbers and manufactures I should look for in this size?

Chuck


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 11, 2010)

The 2 signifies that the tip is 1/4" diameter. and that should be followed by 1.5 as 15 is not a recognised thickness code, 1.5 is 3/32 thick.

There are plenty of makers but they will all jave similar codes

I like the charts on the J&L site, if you go to their virtual catalogue and then look at pages 354 & 355 that explains the codes.

http://www.mscjlindustrial.co.uk/cgi/insrhm

Jason


----------



## mklotz (Mar 11, 2010)

Chuck et al (present and future),

I've found this site...

http://www.carbidedepot.com/formulas-insert-d.htm#shape

very helpful in decoding insert terminology.


----------



## shred (Mar 11, 2010)

I think RCMT is the (one?) correct insert designation. The ones I have the diameter is in mm, so an RCMT 08whatever is a 8mm diameter round insert. I think the Glanze uses 0602's and thus 6mm diameter, but I could be off on that.

Larger sizes are easy to come by on eBay, but above 10-12mm, I'm not sure how useful they are to us HMEM types.


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 11, 2010)

RCMT is the correct designation. The Glanze tool I have uses metric inserts with the numbers 0602 (I think)

I have a US vendor's ad on feebay saved. He's got a pack of 10 of the correct inserts for my tool at $39.99 US.

I'm still trying to determine what the correct holder designation for the left hand tool like shred has.


----------



## shred (Mar 11, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to determine what the correct holder designation for the left hand tool like shred has.


I'll see if it has an ID on it. I do remember it's a now-obsoleted part from Sandvik and mixed in with some other Sandvik inserts and holders I didn't really need, including a LH parting tool (hey... candidates for the useless tool thread!), so an actual part number may not be all that handy. An 'SRGCL' ought to get you close. 

I don't particularly recommend the LH holder except inasmuch as nobody else wants them, they tend to go cheap. Watch the shank size carefully if bidding on random items-- lots of the round insert holders tend to have large shanks on them, even if the inserts it takes are small.


----------



## kellswaterri (Mar 11, 2010)

Omnimill  said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys. The Glanze are on special offer at the moment so it's daft not to buy one! :big:
> 
> Vic.



Hi Vic, where are they on offer...
                      John.


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 11, 2010)

shred  said:
			
		

> I'll see if it has an ID on it. I do remember it's a now-obsoleted part from Sandvik and mixed in with some other Sandvik inserts and holders I didn't really need, including a LH parting tool (hey... candidates for the useless tool thread!), so an actual part number may not be all that handy. An 'SRGCL' ought to get you close.
> 
> I don't particularly recommend the LH holder except inasmuch as nobody else wants them, they tend to go cheap. Watch the shank size carefully if bidding on random items-- lots of the round insert holders tend to have large shanks on them, even if the inserts it takes are small.



Thanks Shred. I see what you mean. There is a Seco on FeeBay right now for a BIN price of $19.99. Biiiig shank though....

I'll keep my eyes open...


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 11, 2010)

kellswaterri  said:
			
		

> Hi Vic, where are they on offer...
> John.



Hi John,

Here: http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Chronos_Catalogue_Glanze_Indexable_Lathe_Tools_77.html half way down. 

Vic.


----------



## kellswaterri (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you for that Vic, 
All the best for now,
              John.


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 11, 2010)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> The 2 signifies that the tip is 1/4" diameter. and that should be followed by 1.5 as 15 is not a recognised thickness code, 1.5 is 3/32 thick.
> 
> Jason



I wonder why industry does weird stuff like this? The size of the thing is 21.5, which is a meaningless number unless you know the key to the "secret code", (1/16"). What they are trying to say is it's 2/8" dia X 1.5/16" thick. How clumsy. Just seems dumb, when they could have used common fractions, or plain ol' decimal point numerals to let everyone know exactly what size it is:
1/4" x 3/32", or
.250" x .093". 
Then everyone in (the US) would know what size the thing is. But... noooo.



			
				cfellows  said:
			
		

> It looks to me like the size I want is RCMT 21.5 or RCMT215 which has a 1/4" IC. I'm assuming this means the diameter is 1/4"?
> 
> Chuck



That's another one. The inscribed circle of a circle. Yeah, it's 1/4" diameter in this case, Chuck. They use that "inscribed circle" thing to tell you the size of triangle shaped tools and such.
You can get these round tool bits in that size at Enco, MSC and the other usual suspects. 

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 11, 2010)

It about made my eyes bleed trying to finger out what sized inserts fit this Glanze tool I got from Chronos. While they were just fine filling my order they were completely unhelpful when I asked them questions about the inserts and the correct size to order. They simpley said, yes we have them. X number of pounds each. Gee. Thanks.

Otherwise I like the tool. One thing from India I cannot grump about.


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 12, 2010)

There's plenty of info in this document, including insert sizes:

http://www.kennametal.com/images/repositories/PDFs/A05-28SteelTurning.pdf

Or this one: http://www.secotools.com/CorpWeb/Service_Support/machining_navigator/2009/GB_Turning_2009.pdf

Vic.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know if this will help you lads out. 
It seems like you would prefer to get into a bit of self flagelation, looking thru endless charts of goobledegook rather than just asking someone if they have the info already. These are the two I use mostly, and the 6mm ones are the same as what Chronos will sell you.












Please excuse the 6mm ones, they are mostly used ones and need resharpening, but the box they are in is genuine.

The numbers are.

6mm - RCMT 06 02 M0E 70

8mm - RCGT 08 03 M0 CM3

All the 0's are zero. I think the four letter code, and the following two pairs of numbers are almost all you will need.

Please don't ask what the other codes mean, most probably material to be cut, I have got better things to do than start bashing my head against a brick wall. I just buy what I want and use them. We are not in a production environment here, and most probably what you get off ebay are an out of use item anyway, been superceded by something better.

Hope this helps

Bogs


----------

